
A Mathematician Whose Only Constant Is Change - kouh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/amie-wilkinsons-only-constant-is-change-20190613/
======
metahikari
Prof. Wilkinson was my very first math professor as a freshman at
Northwestern. She was a fantastic teacher and, I think, part of the reason I
decided to major in mathematics.

------
FillardMillmore
"To me, the fear of being seen as saying something trivial is the biggest
impediment to free speech in a math classroom"

Not going to lie, this fear held me back more than a few times in college math
classes.

~~~
Escapado
Same in physics. You'd think it would get better after a few semesters but it
kind of became one of the constants during my studies. Especially in math 1-4
and in almost every theoretical physics lecture I attended. The worst was
quantum field theory with a close second in classical mechanics. Most
students, the tutors and the professors somehow really liked to appear
superior. Asking things in general during a lecture was almost frowned upon in
most cases. Nobody wanted to acknowledge their "inadequacy". I vividly
remember the faces of people looking with elitist impatience (for a lack of a
better term) at those who dared to ask for a different explanation or a
repetition if something was unclear.

------
bitmadness
I took a class from Amie. Brilliant researcher!

------
mkaic
Immediately thought of Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park on reading this title.

